# Post your classical music memes here



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

So I gave up after spending about half an hour trying to create this remix meme and realizing it's too much work-





The source material—
Baron Braun: But take The Magic Flute, for instance, _now that really did rouse the multitude!_
Beethoven: *I don't compose for the multitude!*
Baron Braun: If we had paid _Herr Mozart_ the same percentage for the receipts of his operas, _he would have been a very rich man._
Beethoven: *WHAT ARE YOU SAYING?!*
Baron Braun: nothing. I..
Beethoven: I think you should raise your _Herr Mozart_ from the dead, because the performances of this opera are finished!


----------

